# Expanding Table



## nw_okie183 (Feb 12, 2006)

Has anyone here seen the short video of the round table that can be expanded by rotating the top? I was curious about plans, explanations about the engineering of the table or even who to get in touch with about it.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Is this what you're asking about?

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu.IU8.../**http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yA_2DFnyNw


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi Ken

That's neat,, I like the one below if you have a small shop hahahahahahahahaha
or you want to take your tools for a little walk around the block hahahahahaha 
I guess they don't know about the wheel yet,, hahahahahaha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR931mtC3l4&feature=related

Where do they come up with that stuff hahahahahahaha ..3:00 AM nightmare 

=========
====


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bob 

I agree with ya about it being a neat table. It would most definetly be a difficult project to make. But, as my grand dad used to say, "where there's a will, there's a way".

As for that "walking" table... I'd be afraid of it... would be just my luck, my tools would walk away from me. LOL    It is a neat table too!!


----------



## nw_okie183 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hamlin,

That's a different video than what was sent to me, but it appears to be the same type of table if not THE same table.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

nw_okie183 said:


> Hamlin,
> 
> That's a different video than what was sent to me, but it appears to be the same type of table if not THE same table.


Hi,

If it is, if you scroll down on the right side of the web page, you'll see other video's related. I believe there are 1 maybe 2 that are about the hardware used. Perhaps you might be able to contact someone from the videos to give you plans, etc.?? 

Never hurts to ask.


----------



## nw_okie183 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hamlin,

Thanks, yeah all they can do is say no.

One of the other videos shows a simpler table in which the top pieces just slide in and out to expand or contract. May be more like something I could handle.

Gean


----------

